# Looking for Frozen Silversides



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm looking for frozen silversides other than the brand they sell at BigAls (OmegaOne). Does anybody know where I'd be able to find some? Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Youu can usually find a Frozen block of them at your local Asian grocery or fish market for $2-4. As for individually frozen ones, I think Hikari makes some, but I haven't seen them for sale in any of the LFS in Toronto.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

We also have them at Sobeys.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

last time I got them in Highlandfarm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check it out! Is there an easy way to tell them apart from regular smelt fish? Like, in case they are mislabeled?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Youu can usually find a Frozen block of them at your local Asian grocery or fish market for $2-4. As for individually frozen ones, I think Hikari makes some, but I haven't seen them for sale in any of the LFS in Toronto.


Depending on what you are feeding, the human frozen ones are okay for most fish feeding purposes.

They are a poor choice if you have to feed certain inverts like Anemones as their phosphate content is high (used as preservatives), they will eat them like normally but next day they look very poorly. So that's the only thing I don't recommend.


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm actually hoping to use them as a staple for my garter snakes. Apparently silversides are ok, but smelt contain thiaminase which can cause problems in the long run (for fish too).


----------

